# Ohio river spots



## bigcatfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

Does anyone know of any good ohio river spots that i could catch some cats at? I have never fished a river and would like to check out the ohio river. It sounds like it would be fun. Thanks


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

What part of the river will you be fishing. What river town or dam are you closest to.


----------



## bigcatfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> What part of the river will you be fishing. What river town or dam are you closest to.


Im located in columbus, ohio. Just any spot that would be good to catch any types of cats.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have had good luck around the confluence of the Scioto and Ohio. Try the upstream side of the delta. Other good areas are any current breaks with close access to deep water. There is a rock outcropping at the end off the beach in Portsmouth that creats a break as well. Not sure if you are fishing out of a boat or not but there are probably plenty of similar spots.....bends in the river, drop offs, old locks and dams, incomming water, tie ups.....

If you can toss a cast net, grab some bait and good luck!!!


----------

